# Need advise on tooth decaying



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi everyone! It's been a looong time but I try to keep up with how everyone is doing- just haven't been posting. But I really need your advise today. I tried to do a search but couldn't find all my answers. Here's a summary of what is going on:

1 month ago took Abbey to vet for vaccines, vet checked her out seemed ok - no one mentioned dental or bad teeth or anything

I did notice a bad smell from Abbey's breath but vet didn't say anything so I thought -Normal, must be from her food.

1 week ago while brushing her teeth her right side long tooth (not sure what it is called) started to bleed - thought I brushed too hard

3 days ago - brushed teeth again and OMG, her gum below her tooth is rotted - brown and smooshy, tooth is so loose I could probably pull it out:w00t:

She doesn't seem to be in any pain with it - still chewing her treats and chewies.

I called the vet and have scheduled a dental on friday and they said they will have to extract the tooth.
The tooth only has one little speck (and I mean speck) of brown on it.

She is only 6! I knew she would loose teeth in her senior years but now?? Is she going to be losing all her teeth? I brush her teeth only 4-5 days- guess I need to make it daily. I feel so bad that I didn't take better care of them but none of the doctors at her vets even mentioned she needed a dental! 

Has anyone else's malts loose a tooth so young & did they loose anymore or was it a one time thing? Will regular dentals keep her from loosing more teeth? At what age should they start loosing teeth due to age? 

Does she have periodontitis or gingivitis? and what is the difference? 
And why did the tooth rot at the root but she does not have much plague?

Thanks! I appreciate it if anyone can answer ANY of my questions!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Jonathan lost teeth at 18 months old (we cleaned his teeth when we got him). Some dogs are more prone to dental disease than others. 

She could have fractured the tooth or done other damage causing this problem. You can't tell until they get in there and remove it. It is not at all unusual for a toy breed dog to lose teeth earlier in life. 

I would continue your routine home care and discuss your dog's particular issue with your vet once they have done the dental and gotten a thorough look at her mouth. If she has significant dental disease then regular cleanings can help prevent tooth loss. But even dogs who lose most or all of their teeth eat and do just fine.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

jmm said:


> Jonathan lost teeth at 18 months old (we cleaned his teeth when we got him). Some dogs are more prone to dental disease than others.
> 
> She could have fractured the tooth or done other damage causing this problem. You can't tell until they get in there and remove it. It is not at all unusual for a toy breed dog to lose teeth earlier in life.
> 
> I would continue your routine home care and discuss your dog's particular issue with your vet once they have done the dental and gotten a thorough look at her mouth. If she has significant dental disease then regular cleanings can help prevent tooth loss. But even dogs who lose most or all of their teeth eat and do just fine.


I agree with jmm. My Demi lost 27 teeth at 4  and I was brushing so alot of it is genetics and she did not have really bad tartar either. I took her to board certified dentist to save the teeth and there was no saving them as she had bone loss and they became loose.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks JMM and dwerten!:ThankYou: I feel much better! Now I just have to get through Friday!:sweatdrop:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

abbey said:


> Thanks JMM and dwerten!:ThankYou: I feel much better! Now I just have to get through Friday!:sweatdrop:


ask your vet if they do digital xrays when doing dental as this is real important I feel to see what is going on with other teeth as I like to make sure everything is done under anesthesia the first time and xrays tell alot of what is going on below the gum line


----------

